#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Λογισμικό Ti-Soft EpaCAD για Ενεργ. Επιθεωρήσεις ΠΕΑ

## pvelts

Πωλείται λογισμικό *EpaCAD* της εταιρείας Ti-Soft για εκπόνηση ενεργειακών επιθεωρήσεων και δημιουργία ΠΕΑ.
Το λογισμικό είχε αγοραστεί το 2013 καινούριο από την Ti-Soft, μπορεί να εγκατασταθεί σε πολλούς Η/Υ και διαθέτει άδεια χρήσης (μέσω USB stick) για 1 χρήστη έτσι ώστε σε κάθε Η/Υ που συνδέεται το USB να είναι πλήρως λειτουργικό.

*Τιμή: 200 ευρώ* (αρχική τιμή 595 ευρώ)
*Επικοινωνία: 69********
*
Ιδιότητες:
- Εύχρηστο σχεδιαστικό περιβάλλον για δημιουργία κάτοψης και εξωτερικής τοιχοποιίας με μερικά κλικ
- Αυτόματος υπολογισμός σκιάσεων από εμπόδια και άλλες πλευρές του κτιρίου
- Εύκολο και ακριβής δημιουργία διαφορετικών κουφωμάτων και τοιχοποιίας ώστε να βρίσκουμε το συνολικό U αναλυτικά και με ακρίβεια
- Γρήγορη εξέταση όλων των σεναρίων βελτίωσης, πχ βάζοντας το νέο U του υλικού και αυτό υπολογίζει τη νέα κατανάλωση για όλο το κτίριο χωρίς να χρειαστεί να το αλλάξουμε σε όλους του τοίχους

Περισσότερες τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες και χαρακτηριστικά στο site του κατασκευαστή:
http://www.ti-soft.com/el/products/software/epacad

----------

